# Cool Interior Shot...



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

I got a camera mount for my harness bar and my roommate has been messing around with his camera and we tried this out. Turned out really good.

Notice I wasn't going very fast


Also, NO this wasn't in a tunnel...this was driving down 405 through bellevue so lots of street lights. I hope to have more pretty soon.

If you want I have a really big wallpaper of it I can email you if you want, just PM me.

Matt


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

MODS....can you move this to the Member's rides area?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

oh that is so DAMN nice!!! YOur indash and phone give it a nice effect too...lol


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

That is a really awesome interior shot... looks like you're goin' 300 mph!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that is sweet !!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

awesome. did you have the cruise control on to keep a constant speed?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

That looks killer...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *MODS....can you move this to the Member's rides area? *


Moved.

Very cool shot. Makes me want to play around with my camera some more  .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool..

I really need to get that harness bar.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

No Cruise control during this one...it was raining so I was going pretty slow cuz of traffic. My roommate took the pic and I tried to keep the car steady.

We hope to try it again pretty soon as the weather is a bit nicer out.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i seen this prelude with a tiny camera mount right above his front license plate hooked up to the tv's in his visor and clarion indash monitor never would have new the camera was there...it was tight. but thats a cool picture


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Is this shot from Back to the Future? I think I see the flux compasitor in the background.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

It kinda looks like when your on.....nevermind


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Where did you get the harness bar from?


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *oh that is so DAMN nice!!! YOur indash and phone give it a nice effect too...lol *


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Where did you get the harness bar from? *


From a local company here. Actually...it's designed by http://www.speedwaremotorsports.com/ and then www.cascadeautosport.com made the brackets and custom fit it.

It's actually a bar designed for a Honda Prelude that just had to be modified.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok Cause I was looking to see if one was made for our cars. I was also thinking about just retro fitting one in. Th eonly reason I want one is for the camera mount.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

You can get all types of camera mounts from this place http://www.bhphotovideo.com/links/407.html is where I got mine...

You could always get something like this..









Or you could something really simple like this which could mount to something like your headrest...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Sweet.... Thanks for the info. I didnt really want to get a harness bar with having a 5 point anyway.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow that picture turned out so tight.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

looks futuristic, I think I'll try that, my gf loves taking pictures, we'll just turn downt he shutter speed


----------

